# :: ECS Tuning :: Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housing Cap For 4.2 V8 FSI



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The factory oil filter housing cap on your Audi doesn't jive with the rest of the engine bay's fine materials. The super-slick black billet aluminum cap by ECS corrects this oversight, while adding another dimension of increased longevity, durability, and ease of use.

Black anodizing maintains the OE look, while durable billet aluminum brings the part up to the highest standards.

Our ECS Tuning billet aluminum oil filter housing cap are designed and engineered in house by our leading R&D department to make sure of the perfect fit.


Pop the hood, remove your rear engine cover exposing the filter cap.
Use a 32mm socket to unscrew the housing cap from the engine.
Remove the old filter and o-ring, and install a new one.
Replace the rubber housing oil rings with the new o-rings contained a new filter kit.
Screw the housing on to the engine, and torque to 25Nm or 18ft lbs.
Add a Audi approved 502 / 505 engine oil.
That's it. No more cracked housings. No more plastic filter caps mangled by adjustable pliers. Talk about a no-brainer.

*Oil Slick*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits Audi 4.2L V8 FSI:
Q7 (2007+)
B8 S5 (2008+)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

